# Land Survey\Land Lines



## Uptain-Matt (Mar 24, 2019)

Who has experience with land surveys or plats? What is available on public records?


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Did you not get a copy of the plat when you bought the property? Title company provided mine at closing and it's fairly detailed in terms of boundary markers and property lines. Shows a couple of easements as well (electric, storm drain) but there is another easement along one boundary that is not on my plat. It was a pain to track down legal documentation for that one. If you have a friend who's a realtor or otherwise involved in land transactions they may have online access to plats and other records (if your jurisdiction has caught up with the internet age) which might save you a trip to the county courthouse.


----------

